# Green Vincent, Hathaway & Co Boston bottle.



## NHkeith (Oct 30, 2013)

I recently got this Vincent, Hathaway & Co Boston bottle.I have seen other Vincent Hathaway bottles. (stoneware, torpedo type)  I took a photo next to my DR. S. F. STOWE'S AMBROSIAL NECTAR  bottles. they seem to be from the same. or similar molds. It is very thick, and heavy.It is green. its embossed. VH & CoBOSTON Questionsoes anyone know of any other colors of this Vh bottle?I can find info about Vincent Hathaway but not this particular type of bottle.  Is this bottle referenced in any of the bottle books?  Here is the photo:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here is the group shot:


----------

